# Jacksonville, FL - ID#A275138 Sam, M 4 yrs, Black



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

SAM - ID#A275138

My name is SAM.

I am a neutered male, black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 4 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Aug 30, 2008.

This information is 2 hours old.

For more information about this animal, call:
City of Jacksonville - Animal Care & Control Center at (904) 387-8924
Ask for information about animal ID number A275138


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL BLK M SAM - ID#A275138*

Sorry - more on other pages, but have to run, can't post -- please if someone can post.

http://www.petharbor.com/results.asp?sea...G,size_l&PAGE=3


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL BLK M SAM - ID#A275138*

Bump for Sam. No interest in an all black?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL BLK M SAM - ID#A275138*

bump for Sam.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL BLK M SAM - ID#A275138*

still listed


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL BLK M SAM - ID#A275138*

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL BLK M SAM - ID#A275138*

Sam is still listed and needs help.


----------

